# Hmmm. . . . . .can't wait for Summer



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

We have snow. *grimace* I am allergic to snow. 

It is about 17 F all day and my animals are freezing their lampchops' off. . . . I go to feed the kittens canned cat food and it's frozen!!!! :GAAH: . . . . .
Oh, I should post pix of them . . . .snicker. . . the grey one has the biggest ears I have ever seen on a cat. . . . he's sealpoint grey. His hair stick straight up . . . .Einstein! :doh: and then there is Namani . . . beautiful little calico sweetheart and then there is Eery. . . I think she has brain problems. . . .you pick her up and she makes herself totally limp. . . 
3 of my does are due the first 2 weeks of February, and I think Saca's starting to get udder as she is due February 2 . . . .she is the only one who isn't freezing---she has a three inch coat and is as fat as a hog. . . . :slapfloor: . . . I think she's only got a single in there. :roll: unless nigie babies are tinier than I thought. . . .it had better BE A DOE. :hair: . . . .
I'm getting reading for my second semester of school . . . . moan, moan, moan . . . . .
:hair: :hair: :hair: 
Have a happy christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel2:


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Its been freezing here most of the last two days. I don't like it either! (And by freezing, I mean 32 or 34 -- I'm sure nothing compared to where you are!)

The goats don't seem to mind, nor do the dogs or cats or cows. As long as they get plenty to eat they are fine (even my cat that went on a six day hunger strike is back eating now and maybe will pull through).

Should be up in the 60's or higher later this week -- hope I can hang on 'til then!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I really know the feeling..... :sigh: ..... I am starting to kid out now...and it is suppose to be 24 degrees tonight...Oh boy... :shocked: 
I hope there timing is on track....for when I go out there ....and they are just starting labor.....It scares me... when the temp is freezing.....and my animals....are at jeopardy....long cold nights ahead........ I can't even imagine ...katrina...in Alaska...and what they have to deal with... :scratch:  ...but I know ....I really spoil my goaties.... if it dips to 32 degrees ....they are locked in a barn.....of course.... when they have little wee-ones...they have to go in every night in the winter regardless...LOL woe is me.....


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

That . . . . .24 above is NOT COLD!!! That is almost Sahara warm . . . . we get down to 7 and 6 here at night. my horse has icicles on her nose. . . . . i HATE winter. To make matters worse, I am one of those people who's hands are ALWAYS ice cold . . . and in winter, it gets even worse. . . . lucky for us, we only have 2-3 months of cold weather.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

..when it's cold it's cold....LOL :dance: 
when it freezes... I don't think it's ....Sahara warm ...LOL :shocked:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah.. I'm sitting here thinking what.. 32? 24? That is WARM! Lol.
I try not to pay attention to how cold it is because it gets depressing, but it was -40F with the wind chill on Sunday, but yesterday and today was a bit warmer.. I am glad we finally have a corn stove. :sun:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear summer why did you have to leave us to soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> oh dear summer why did you have to leave us to soon!


I know... :sigh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> I can't even imagine ...katrina...in Alaska...and what they have to deal with...


 OK, let me go check the temp......okay...it's 2F here. It WAS -16F last week. brrr, the goats are outside enjoying the nonexistent wind and sun. :shades: crazy goats. the smart ND does are inside under the lamp.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> OK, let me go check the temp......okay...it's 2F here. It WAS -16F last week. brrr, the goats are outside enjoying the nonexistent wind and sun. :shades: crazy goats. the smart ND does are inside under the lamp.


 holy turd... :shocked: ..I guess.... if we ever get to move there ...the goats will adapt.....LOL ...animals are incredible that way....  :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah i know! I just came in to the barn, and the goats were GONE.....i almost freaked out....but they were outside sitting on their spools, and butting the snow off the fence.... :doh:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

LoL...I actually like the winter! Winter=snow=skiing and snowboarding! Hooray! 

We don't generally get many days below zero here though...-40 would get old fast! 20's and 30's and even teens don't bother me a bit as long as it's not really windy--I hate wind! Yesterday we were having 40 mph gusts...it was horrible!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yeah i know! I just came in to the barn, and the goats were GONE.....i almost freaked out....but they were outside sitting on their spools, and butting the snow off the fence.... :doh:


 Oh that must of been ..a :shocked: and you got a sinking feeling in the pit of your gut....I'm glad you found them.....weird goaties...LOL I don't know how they do it... :roll:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My mom likes to go for walks in this cold weather. :roll: In this weather, you don't walk off weight, you freeze it off!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

HAHA, so right Talitha!
And FRF, it does get old, I do enjoy the snow when it is not this cold and windy, its usually very refreshing, but it is just so dang freezin right now. We have a snowdrift in front of my rabbit shed thats as tall as me (5'9) so that should be fun to ski down, even though I only have cross county skis.. but I think my feet are too big now, last year they were a tight squeeze.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I have never tried cross-country skiing...seems like too much work...lol...I thought about skijoring though. I think my dog would be really good at it. He's already trained to pull me on my bike and loves it...so I don't think it would be hard to train him. 

That sounds like a huge drift...whatever you do, be careful. Last year, my husband made me a big snow ramp at the bottom of one of our hills to practice on and I nearly killed myself trying to do 360's...LoL. I guess I watched to many x-games or something...


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I read everyone's posts and you made me shiver just thinking about it. It is in the 70's here so I can't even begin to imagine any temps in the negative digits. I guess that is one reason I moved from the North to the South. :sun:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We have had a heat wave these last few days. Monday was -12 at my place. :mecry: Lucky we did not have any wind. that was a nice calm day, and we do not have many of them. 
Today we are a whopping 30. That is almost shorts weather. :shocked: 
this Sunday we are suppose to go back to -15 to -20. I think is is to cold to snow right now. :shrug:


----------

